# Why is my baby goat so puny



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, this morning I went outside and saw my goat with after birth dipping out of her. I went into the shed and saw two baby goats. Unfortunately one was a still birth. The mama is a pygmy, and this is her third time kidding. She has always been my best mama. However the mama will not have anything to do with the baby. The baby was covered in goo, so we brought her inside. She is the smallest goat we have ever had. The longest she has standed is for forty seconds. We bought her a bottle and some milk, but she won't take it. She is weak and she looks sleepy, but I don't want to let her sleep, because I'm afraid we'll lose her. What should I do, and why isn't her mama taking care of her?:shrug:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry about the still birth. You need to get some colostrum in that baby right away. Make sure its temp is over 100. If you can you should tube her and get it in that way. Try some honey on her tongue to perk her up?

Edit: I can't link on my phone, but read the thread on page two called Emergency Kidding Question, it has good advice for you. Sorry, so difficult to type it all on a phone.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Were these babies full term? Get the one warmed up as quick as you can. She needs some quick energy and some colostrum. Can you milk mama at all? If you can, get as much colostrum out as possible. Don't dilute it with milk (had someone else do that so thot I better mention, just in case). After she is warmed, you can use a syringe and start syringing small amounts into the back of her mouth.


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes they were full term. I will try to milk the mama and get colostrum. The goat is doing a little better since she is by our wood heater. She is still so puny, and she shakes in her sleep.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you put her in a laundry basket and put a towel over it so that only the side next to the wood heater is open? That will concentrate some warmth onto her. If you can't milk mama for colostrum go to your feed store and get the powdered stuff...any is better than none.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mommy might be sensing that baby wouldn't make it in the wild. I agree, make sure her temp is at least 100 before you give colostrum, otherwise she won't be able to digest it. But get colostrum into her ASAP. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Are the kids born early? What was her due date?

The baby needs a small Bo-se shot. under a 1/4cc

As mentioned, give colostrum from momma, even if you have to use a syringe(no needle) to feed.
Feed very slowly at the back corner of the mouth, with breaks in between, be sure the kid is 100 degree's in temp or higher before feeding.
As you are slowly feeding with the syringe, put your index finger in the mouth and mimic a teat. You want a suck reflex to happen.

Tie up momma and one back leg, the side you will be working from and try to get the baby to latch on, even if you have to hold the kid up to it.
If momma isn't being mean to the baby, put them in a bonding pen and go out every so often and tie momma up and feed the baby. This will also give momma the idea she has to care for her baby. Go out every 2 hours to do this. Leave them in a bonding pen together, unless, she is mean to the baby, then, you are going to have to bottle feed. 

It may be, she senses the kid won't make it, some Does do that. It is sad. I still will try really hard in case, she is wrong and the kid is doing OK.


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

She was due around this time, so it wasn't unexpected. She is doing better. And is starting to stand more frequently.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How's she doing?

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

I put her in a pen with her mama, but the mama ignored her. She's not being mean, but it's like she doesn't recognize her baby. I milled the mama and have been feeding it to the baby. The baby still can't stand up by herself, and can't walk. She just flops around trying to get up. She's dossier than she was this morning, but she isn't good. Also, if I bottle feed her, will the goats accept her into the heard? We have goats who head butt the babies, but the mama's always there to protect them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the baby can't get up and the weather is too cold, that can be dangerous. You may have to bring in the kid. 

Or have a heat lamp out or a sweater to stay warm. The kid will have to be fed every couple of hours, if you are going to allow to stay out with momma.
And feeding a little at a time.

If you are not going to go out and tie momma up to allow the kid to nurse, momma won't get the idea, it is her baby and visa versa. 

Did you give a Bo-se shot to the kid?

Nutradrench is good to give as well.


----------



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

I had this exact thing happen a week ago. 

We brought him in and out a heat lamp on him. I also put a towel in the dryer and put that in with him too. Honey on my finger and in his mouth worked wonders!! I did that a couple times until he knew what was going on, then I put the honey on the nipple and he took to it quickly. He couldn't stand up until about day 3 but I would hold him in the standing position. He's the tiniest kid we've ever had. (We also have pygmys)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

We let the baby nurse on the mama an the mama tolerated it, but she is just not interested in her. The bay is getting better, but she still can't walk. We took care of her last night and she drunk all of her bottles (we have been milking the mama and feeding the milk to the baby). I don't mind bottle feeding, I am just afraid the herd will not accept her when she is better. My other babies are always getting head butted but mama is always defending babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All herds throw around their authority with kids. 

If you can have the kid around the herd during the day, only if weather permits, the kid will be know it is there. If the kid cannot get around, you should be out there to supervise, when the kid is out there. But do not do this until momma has bonded with her baby.


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank all of you for your help, but she had floppy hood syndrome and died last night. May she rest in peace.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------

